

Ask HN: Web API's That Allow Commercial Usage? - mstefff

I was wondering if anyone know of any web api's out there that allow for commercial usage. I cannot seem to find a single api, rss feed, data source, or anything for that matter, that allows for commercial usage. I'm also wondering how all of these new websites that utilize rss feeds and other data sources make, or plan to make, money. And of course, looking for free ones.<p>Thanks..
======
nreece
Our startup - Feedity ( <http://feedity.com> ) - allows commercial usage (as
part of our Pro account). The service basically allows anyone to create RSS
feeds from virtually any webpage, and use the feeds for personal subscription,
mashups, or online publishing.

------
mstefff
forgot to mention..excluding those 'eye-candy' api's like google maps and
charts, etc

